# Conservatives in the News



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2016)

Just to keep track of individuals (vs. the general political scene/climate) ...

This, from the _Ottawa Citizen_:


> The Hull Hospital confirmed Tuesday that Sen. Patrick Brazeau is recovering from surgery after being injured in an incident at his rural Outaouais home Monday evening.
> 
> The hospital says Brazeau’s life is not in danger.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2016)

MP Cheryl Gallant (Renfrew — Nipissing — Pembroke) has pulled some odd ones before (check here, here and here), but _*really*_?


> The slaying of Cpl. Nathan Cirillo while he stood guard at the National War Memorial in Ottawa galvanized the country, but now a Conservative MP is using his death to peddle Easter hams in a bizarre fundraising campaign.
> 
> Cheryl Gallant, who represents the Ottawa Valley riding of Renfrew-Nipissing-Pembroke, made the fundraising pitch in a March 2 email to supporters with the all-caps subject line TERRORISTS IN OUR MIDST.
> 
> ...


 :facepalm:


----------



## George Wallace (9 Mar 2016)

> :facepalm:



That sums up the feeling of many over the years about this MP.  She as had excellent advisers over the years from members of the retired CAF community in the Pembroke/Petawawa area, but their advice has often been overlooked/overturned by her or her civilian advisers.  

One of the factors working in keeping her in Parliament is the lack of a better choice of candidates from the other Parties in the area.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Mar 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> She as had excellent advisers over the years from members of the retired CAF community in the Pembroke/Petawawa area, but their advice has often been overlooked/overturned by her or her civilian advisers.


It IS ironic, seeing this in an MP with no shortage of military constituents, both current and retired, in her backyard ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2016)

Today appears to be the day ...


> Senator Mike Duffy will finally find out his fate on Thursday as one of the country’s most high-profile political trials comes to a close.
> 
> Ontario Court Justice Charles Vaillancourt is set to rule on whether Mr. Duffy is guilty or acquitted on some or all of the 31 charges of fraud, breach of trust and bribery he faces in relation to his expenses as a Conservative senator appointed by former prime minister Stephen Harper’s government.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Apr 2016)

Again ? ? ?


			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> It isn't just Mr Fantino disrespecting Veterans, it includes other members of the House as well.
> 
> Those posted to, or have having been posted to, Petawawa know the Conservative MP, Cheryl Gallant.  Well, she has just stuck her foot in her mouth again, in comments about Veterans.  Here is a screen shot of what a friend posted on her FB page; before someone, her or one of her minions, took down--a reasonable post removed:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152569623259972&set=gm.723365947696492&type=1&theater





			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> She has done it again.  Conservative MP Cheryl Gallant has once again proven to be an embarrassment to the Canadian Government and the electorate who have elected her.
> 
> 
> > MP GALLANT LEAVES NATO DOCUMENTS BEHIND IN AIRPORT ...
> ...


How does this woman survive, or keep getting re-elected - her latest, from her web page and a recent statement in the House of Commons - also attached in case the link doesn't work for you ...


> ... *Only liberals would sell off our Chinook Helicopters* before a replacement, which was supposed to be the EH-101 helicopter, was in place. Without the strategic lift helicopters cancelled by the liberals, soldiers died unnecessarily on the bomb-laden roads of Afghanistan. The question the Trudeau liberals refuse to answer is ‘How many must die because they delayed the purchase of search and rescue helicopters?’ ...


A reminder:  the Chinooks were sold to the Dutch in 1991, when this guy was PM:





 MP Gallant  :facepalm:


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Apr 2016)

Boy, time has not been kind to her.  She really looks like a man now...


----------



## brihard (25 Apr 2016)

The good lord said "come forth for brains", and she came fifth.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2016)

At least ONE case is done, even if the other continues ...


> The Crown will not appeal last month’s acquittal on election finance charges of a former Conservative MP’s cousin.
> 
> David Del Mastro was found not guilty by a court in Brampton, Ont., on charges that he had exceeded donation limits by funnelling contributions to his cousin Dean Del Mastro’s 2008 campaign through his Mississauga-based electrical contracting company.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2016)

And off into the sunset, not surprisingly in a low-key way?


> At the end of a long hallway in Parliament's centre block, one office is crowded with stacks of boxes, roll after roll of packing tape and a few of the souvenirs from a decades-long political career.
> 
> The MP for Calgary Heritage — better known as former prime minister Stephen Harper — may have cast his very last House of Commons vote (just over a week ago). Perhaps fittingly, according to the parliamentary website, it was to oppose the Liberal budget.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

Mike Duffy:  No, I'm NOT paying that $ back -- shared under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act, RSC 1985 ...


> Sen. Mike Duffy is saying No to a request from the Senate to repay about $17,000 in disputed expense claims detailed at his criminal trial.
> 
> Duffy’s lawyer writes to the Senate this week that the senator won’t repay seven of his claims totalling $16,955 because they were deemed “appropriate” by the Ontario judge who acquitted Duffy of 31 criminal charges in April.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2016)

Standby for by-election ...


> Former Progressive Conservative leader Tim Hudak will resign his seat in the legislature next month and become CEO of the Ontario Real Estate Association.
> 
> Hudak, who was first elected in 1995 at the age of 27, says after 21 years in provincial politics it's time to make a change, so he'll step down from his Niagara West-Glanbrook seat on Sept. 16.
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (29 Aug 2016)

Kenney's Alberta run could be over before it even begins?

Calgary Herald via MSN newsfeed



> *Kenney could be barred from PC race by party rules, says rival*
> Calgary Herald
> 
> James Wood, Calgary Herald
> ...


----------



## Altair (29 Aug 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Kenney's Alberta run could be over before it even begins?
> 
> Calgary Herald via MSN newsfeed


a most welcome development if it comes to pass.


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Aug 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> a most welcome development if it comes to pass.



Afraid a stronger Tory party out west will return the Liberals to 0 seats they held in 2011?


----------



## Altair (29 Aug 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Afraid a stronger Tory party out west will return the Liberals to 0 seats they held in 2011?


God no.

I want the wildrose and Brian Jean to get a shot at governing. Polls are useless at this stage of the game but they are ahead.

I personally would like to see a pure right wing government in Canada, not a old boys club that the PCs and any PC wildrose merger would represent.


----------



## Lightguns (30 Aug 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Kenney's Alberta run could be over before it even begins?
> 
> Calgary Herald via MSN newsfeed


The same PC MLA who urged voters to vote Liberal in the last Federal election?  The grassroots is trying to force her out of her own party.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Aug 2016)

I think she's just trying to sully his name in advance of her own run at the leadership. I am challenged to understand how his stated goal of returning the PC party to government is "causing harm or disrepute". As to uniting the WR and PC, well the federal Liberals coasted through several elections on the back of a divided right. Surely Albertans don't want the NDP to have the same opportunity?


----------



## Altair (30 Aug 2016)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> I think she's just trying to sully his name in advance of her own run at the leadership. I am challenged to understand how his stated goal of returning the PC party to government is "causing harm or disrepute". As to uniting the WR and PC, well the federal Liberals coasted through several elections on the back of a divided right. Surely Albertans don't want the NDP to have the same opportunity?


same could be said about the conservative from 2006 onwards. It's better to not say that because it's not that cut and dry.

Back to alberta though,  it's illegal to unite parties. Can't merge assets or money. So there are two ways to unite the right. One party ceases to be and joins the other right wing party. Wildrose is bigger,  has more money, has more seats. They won't fold. Brian Jean won't step down.

The other way is to fold both parties and make a new party. Starting from scratch too, because the new party wouldn't have access to the assets and money of the two defunct parties. I believe this is the path Kenney is taking and if you run for leadership promising to dismantle your own party I can see where that falls under causing harm or disrepute.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Sep 2016)

And here's why there are third parties to complain to about your ATIP request results -- shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_ ... ...


> A document obtained under access-to-information laws refutes former Conservative cabinet minister Julian Fantino's claim that an email at the heart of an official languages complaint had been doctored.
> 
> In 2013, an email from Fantino's office asked that all correspondence signed by the minister be sent in English, even if the addressee was French-speaking.
> 
> ...


*** - That means the law was broken.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Sep 2016)

Fantino is one MP in particular I am very pleased is no longer an MP.  What an O2 thief.


----------



## Lightguns (12 Sep 2016)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And here's why there are third parties to complain to about your ATIP request results -- shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_ ... ...*** - That means the law was broken.



Harper made some very poor HR choices, this was one of them.  Caledonia's favourite cop was not high on the list of possible conservative candidates given his love of serving the OLP.


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Nov 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Harper made some very poor HR choices ...


Another example ...


> An Ontario Court judge has imposed $50,000 in fines on Bruce Carson, a former Stephen Harper confidant convicted of illegal lobbying.
> 
> Although Carson’s lawyer, Patrick McCann, argued that his client was on the verge of bankruptcy and unable to pay, Ontario Court Justice Catherine Kehoe said Carson remains employable, calling the fine a necessary deterrent to others.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2016)

Oopsie ...


> Patrick Brown's office misled the Toronto Star about compensation to a former MPP who quit his seat for the Progressive Conservative leader, imposing a gag order at a time when the secret contract could make the Tories look bad, internal emails show.
> 
> Documents obtained by the Star reveal Conservative officials were scrambling after Garfield Dunlop stepped down in Simcoe North so the new PC leader could run in a byelection on Sept. 3, 2015.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (30 Nov 2016)

I think one of the issues is that Government and Business work very differently and for good reason. In business it's expected to build a relationship with your client, doing things for them, that's how you build a business. In government it is all very rigid and process and you can't have that same client relationship. I seen a lot of business people fail to make that leap or understand the differences and why they are different.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2017)

And this appears to be _still_ dragging on ...


> Almost a full year after Sen. Mike Duffy was acquitted on 31 charges of fraud, bribery and breach of trust, the man who paid him $90,000 remains under investigation by the federal ethics watchdog.
> 
> Ethics commissioner Mary Dawson has revealed that she continues to examine the conduct of Nigel Wright, former prime minister Stephen Harper's one-time chief of staff.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2017)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Harper made some very poor HR choices ...


Oh yeah ...


> Conservative Yukon Senator Daniel Lang and his policy adviser are facing allegations of workplace harassment, multiple senior Senate sources tell CBC News.
> 
> After a complaint about his behaviour earlier this year, an internal investigation was launched by Senate officials into the senator's treatment of a parliamentary staffer.
> 
> ...


We'll see ...


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Apr 2017)

Clearly he's guilty before the investigation is complete.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2017)

:tsktsk: ...


> Canada’s former public safety minister has had his wrist slapped by the federal ethics commissioner for violating conflict of interest rules — and a democracy watchdog wants the Canadian Judicial Council to review the matter.
> 
> Vic Toews, who is now a judge in Manitoba, violated the Conflict of Interest Act twice in the months following his departure from politics in 2013 by working for two First Nations with which he had direct dealings during his time in office.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2017)

On Senator Don Meredith, Senate Ethics Officer says ....


> ... As set out above, I have concluded that Senator Meredith breached subsections 7.1(1) and 7.1(2) of the Code in the circumstances surrounding the relationship he had with a teenager, Ms. M.
> 
> Where I have made a finding that a Senator has breached his or her obligations under the Code, as I have here, subsection 48(14) of the Code requires me to indicate whether remedial measures to my satisfaction have been agreed to by the Senator, whether the Senator did not agree to remedial measures that would have been to my satisfaction and what those measures were, or whether remedial measures were either not necessary or not available.
> 
> ...


In other words ...


> In a historic move, the Senate's ethics committee is recommending Senator Don Meredith be expelled from the Red Chamber and his seat be declared vacant ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (2 May 2017)

Someone who makes Duffy look like a paragon of virtue.  I hope they kick the chickenhawk out.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Someone who makes Duffy look like a paragon of virtue.


Ouch!


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Someone who makes Duffy look like a paragon of virtue.  I hope they kick the chickenhawk out.


Not quite, but ...


> Disgraced Sen. Don Meredith is resigning from the Senate rather than wait to see if his colleagues expel him for engaging in a sexual relationship with a teenage girl.
> 
> The Senate was poised to vote as early as Wednesday on a Senate ethics committee report, which last week concluded that Meredith is unfit to serve as a senator and recommended that the upper house take the unprecedented step of expelling him.
> 
> But in a statement today, Meredith says he recognizes that the Senate is more important than his "moral failings." ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 May 2017)

Not quite as satisfying as their version of a dishonourable discharge, but it will do.  Too bad they couldn't forfeit his pension on him as he leaves.  With any luck the missus will take him to the mat instead.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 May 2017)

If it's egregious enough to get booted from the Senate, does it not stand to reason that he broke the law?

Why has he not been charged?

If what he did is not considered illegal and he's not charged, he shouldn't have been punted. 
 :2c:


----------



## brihard (10 May 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If it's egregious enough to get booted from the Senate, does it not stand to reason that he broke the law?
> 
> Why has he not been charged?
> 
> ...



Surely you're not suggesting a perfect overlap between morality and legality? A lot of things can be morally or ethically questionable or even disgusting, yet aren't quite illegal. I have no problem with the senate punting someone who appears to have a sexually predatory streak aimed at young girls. His conduct brings the upper house into disrepute in the eyes of the public. That should suffice. After all, we don't get to vote him out.


----------



## dapaterson (10 May 2017)

If he, as is alleged, exploited a position of power for sexual purposes with someone under 18, then he has committed an offense that should be condemned through the judicial system.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 May 2017)

Brihard said:
			
		

> After all, we don't get to vote him out.



We didn't even get a chance to vote him in!  :nod:


----------



## Rocky Mountains (15 May 2017)

The only disqualifying provision related to behavior - "31(4) If he is attainted of Treason or convicted of Felony or of any infamous Crime;"

Clearly he was not convicted of a crime.

There is one other provision that makes it a matter for the Senate to decide - "33. If any Question arises respecting the Qualification of a Senator or a Vacancy in the Senate the same shall be heard and determined by the Senate."

I do have a suspicion that the Supreme Court would step in to prevent the Senate from calling an apple an orange to justify their action.

If legally boning a 16 year old is so awful, why are 12 year olds legally allowed to have sex under the Criminal Code.  Seems to be a bit of a disconnect.  It was only a few years ago the age of consent was raised from 14 and Harper had a serious fight to get it through Parliament.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 May 2017)

Rocky Mountains said:
			
		

> The only disqualifying provision related to behavior - "31(4) If he is attainted of Treason or convicted of Felony or of any infamous Crime;"
> 
> Clearly he was not convicted of a crime.
> 
> ...



If you're cool with him being a chickenhawk,  that's up to you.  I don't think it's behaviour I want to see by someone on the Hill.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If you're cool with him being a chickenhawk,  that's up to you.  I don't think it's behaviour I want to see by someone on the Hill.



I don't think he's justifying the behaviour, only stating that the Senate didn't have a legally strong leg to stand on.


----------



## dapaterson (15 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I don't think he's justifying the behaviour, only stating that the Senate didn't have a legally strong leg to stand on.



He was in a position of authority as a religious leader.  So it's illegal if the other individual is under 18 which, it is alleged, occurred on one occasion.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 May 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> He was in a position of authority as a religious leader.  So it's illegal if the other individual is under 18 which, it is alleged, occurred on one occasion.



Clearly not enough evidence to pursue charges, or the Ottawa Police would have done so.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Clearly not enough evidence to pursue charges, or the Ottawa Police would have done so.


Is every administrative action in the CF supported by, say, criminal charges?  After all, if behaviour doesn't meet the test of criminal prosecution, it _must_ be OK, right?


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Is every administrative action in the CF supported by, say, criminal charges?  After all, if behaviour doesn't meet the test of criminal prosecution, it _must_ be OK, right?


What's the CAFs highest administrative action? It's release. Just like the CAF, he pulled pin before the hammer fell.

We're now in the realm of arguing morality vs legality in laws, completely off topic. I personally think the guy was a dirtbag, but far more legally savvy people than me stated with the current laws, it was not criminal or they couldn't get enough evidence to have a reasonable expectation of conviction.


----------



## dapaterson (16 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Clearly not enough evidence to pursue charges, or the Ottawa Police would have done so.



My understanding is that the investigation was done by the Senate; I've seen nothing to indicate that OPS was involved.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> What's the CAFs highest administrative action? It's release. Just like the CAF, he pulled pin before the hammer fell.


And we've also seen cases of due process chasing and catching someone already out the door, too.  It'll be interesting to see what unfolds with this guy ...


----------



## PuckChaser (16 May 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> My understanding is that the investigation was done by the Senate; I've seen nothing to indicate that OPS was involved.



https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/04/04/sen-don-meredith-appears-at-closed-door-ethics-committee-meeting.html



> An investigation into Meredith’s behaviour began after the Star reported in the summer of 2015 on his two-year affair with a teenage girl. After an Ottawa police probe wrapped up without laying charges, the Senate’s ethics officer published a report on March 9 of this year, concluding that Meredith used his job in the red chamber to lure the girl into a sexual affair.


----------



## dapaterson (16 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/04/04/sen-don-meredith-appears-at-closed-door-ethics-committee-meeting.html



Thanks; I had missed that.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/04/04/sen-don-meredith-appears-at-closed-door-ethics-committee-meeting.html


Thanks for that reminder.  

In spite of the OPS decision, like with military folks who sometimes escape charges but get dinged via admin measures, or a cop escaping criminal charges but facing admin or Police Act actions, I'm OK with a different standard being applied to this guy's behaviour as a Senator.  Like with the military & cops, we expect better.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 May 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> In spite of the OPS decision, like with military folks who sometimes escape charges but get dinged via admin measures, or a cop escaping criminal charges but facing admin or Police Act actions, I'm OK with a different standard being applied to this guy's behaviour as a Senator.  Like with the military & cops, we expect better.



100% agree, and I feel this situation is akin to a CAF member not renewing his/her TOS and releasing prior to being served a notice of intent to release (which would only happen if the timing lined up in the CAF case). I would have liked to have seen him called to account for his actions on the Senate Ethics committee, but I believe justice is served by removing a cancer from our government.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ... removing a cancer from our government.


 :nod:


----------



## Rocky Mountains (20 May 2017)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> If he, as is alleged, exploited a position of power for sexual purposes with someone under 18, then he has committed an offense that should be condemned through the judicial system.



Information online says he met her outside his duties as a pastor and their is no information that he served as her pastor.

I assume that the only offence he could be accused of committing is:

"153(1.2) A judge may infer that a person is in a relationship with a young person that is exploitative of the young person from the nature and circumstances of the relationship, including

    (a) the age of the young person;

    (b) the age difference between the person and the young person;

    (c) the evolution of the relationship; and

    (d) the degree of control or influence by the person over the young person.

Definition of young person

(2) In this section, young person means a person 16 years of age or more but under the age of eighteen years."

As her met her at a Black Pride Week event and other than the age difference there was nothing else unusual about their relationship, I'm sure authorities quickly determined that this section didn't apply.  If there is something inherently immoral about sex with a 16 year old, why isn't the law changed to 18.   I wouldn't argue with that.  Harper had a struggle to get it raised to 16 from 14.  And why the hell can someone legally have sexual relations with a 12 year old under the Criminal Code?


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 May 2017)

He is at the very least, a married man and not to the female in question.  That, isn't very moral.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (20 May 2017)

When did priests, pastors and assorted clergymen started acting morally?

 [lol:


----------



## Rocky Mountains (20 May 2017)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> He is at the very least, a married man and not to the female in question.  That, isn't very moral.



I hadn't heard that all the members of the Senate had been questioned on marital fidelity.  If odds mean anything, around half would flunk the test.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 May 2017)

Rocky Mountains said:
			
		

> I hadn't heard that all the members of the Senate had been questioned on marital fidelity.  If odds mean anything, around half would flunk the test.


You suggested his only immoral act was banging a teen.  I countered with another view on morals and transgressions.  I'm quite sure if the woodpile was closely examined, this human failing would be observed in others besides Pastor Chickenhawk.  i also imagine that many folks either agree with his actions or don't give a shit one way or another.  I'm just not one of them.  And for sake of argument lets not confuse illegal with immoral.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Sep 2017)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> At least ONE case is done, even if the other continues ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the latest on Del Mastro's latest ...


> The Ontario Court of Appeal released its decision today on the conviction appeal by Dean Del Mastro, who was found guilty of offences under the Canada Elections Act in 2014. The Court upheld the conviction.
> 
> In October 2014, Mr. Del Mastro was found guilty of personally paying an election expense, and thereby wilfully exceeding his contribution limit, contrary to sections 405(1), 497(3)(f.13) and 500(5). He was also found guilty of wilfully incurring election expenses in excess of the campaign expense limit, contrary to sections 443(1), 497(3)(p) and 500(5) and of providing an electoral campaign return containing a false or misleading material statement in omitting to report a campaign contribution and election expense, contrary to sections 463(1)(a), 497(3)(v) and 500(5).
> 
> ...


Ontario Court of Appeal decision attached.


----------

